# Nualgi?



## FrightyDog

i Just Ordered My free Sample of nualgi. How is it? Anyone Have Testimonials? Apparently They Help Algae.


----------



## badxgillen

I am going to document the usage for an unbiased Naulgi review here in the near future. From what I understand is it promotes a diatom that out competes the algae for its nutrients then burns out.I have the perfect tank to try it out on.


----------



## FrightyDog

Well i Get My Shipment In Today For My Saltwater Which Has Horrible Algae Buildup. I'mGettingOne For My Freshwater This friday or so


----------

